# New smoker build TANK QUESTION"aka" the art project..



## sunman76 (Jul 25, 2017)

Have a quick question, Is anyone familiar with this tank by chance?

It is supposed to have a tank inside according to the diagram pic on the side.













D800AE93-1D69-4C68-8D90-4A0A334C8950.jpg



__ sunman76
__ Jul 25, 2017


















HL-190-Plus-w-Dual-Fill-Liquid-Oxygen-Tank-_1 (1).



__ sunman76
__ Jul 25, 2017






top two pics found on the internet, bottom of tank to be used?













2807.jpeg



__ sunman76
__ Jul 25, 2017


















20170706_191510.jpg



__ sunman76
__ Jul 25, 2017


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 26, 2017)

VENT it well, should be fine, but i think you will find it to have a vacuum jacket, 2 layers...... thats all i know about those tanks, but i do make the LOX that go's in them....


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 26, 2017)

smokebuzz said:


> VENT it well, should be fine, but i think you will find it to have a vacuum jacket, 2 layers...... thats all i know about those tanks, but i do make the LOX that go's in them....


Thank you!


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 11, 2017)

Turns out to be a stainless steel tank hiding in there.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















20170809_190052.jpg



__ sunman76
__ Aug 11, 2017


















20170809_200658.jpg



__ sunman76
__ Aug 11, 2017


















20170809_200714.jpg



__ sunman76
__ Aug 11, 2017


















20170809_204251.jpg



__ sunman76
__ Aug 11, 2017


















20170809_204256.jpg



__ sunman76
__ Aug 11, 2017


----------



## svassh (Aug 14, 2017)

Jackpot!


----------



## motocrash (Aug 27, 2017)

Man!  I'd have to put a jeweled finish in the outside with sanding disks to make it look trick.Keep us posted on the build!

Bill


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 31, 2018)

still working on this dude...


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## sunman76 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## sunman76 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## sunman76 (Aug 31, 2018)

the wood/ sketch mock up of kinda what is in mind.


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 31, 2018)

the cab is going to be a insulated warming box.


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 31, 2018)

Has anybody ever put windows in a warming box?


----------



## SNeal5966 (Oct 3, 2018)

Wow that's pretty cool...can't wait to see the completed photos.


----------



## sunman76 (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks. It is going to be awhile till its complete lol..


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 14, 2019)

Does anyone have any advise on putting windows in a warming box?  is there any kind of rubber gasket that will withstand heat up to 200 degrees?  Going to use fireplace glass for the windows, but was really hoping to find a gasket, plan B is to fab up some channel for the glass to fit in and use high heat silicone.


----------



## JJs Meat Shak (Jan 14, 2019)

Does anyone know where to get parts for Cadillac Cookers aka Joey Adams since he wont help customers that have invested?


----------



## JJs Meat Shak (Jan 14, 2019)

Any suggestions how to pair a Wayne Burner with a control panel that will power on/off - set temp - rotisserie-time settings - to repair a Cadillac Cooker ?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 14, 2019)

Just use the gaskets they sell for fireplace glass. They make a nomax one that doesn't have fiberglass in it.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 14, 2019)

okay thanks! I will check them out.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2019)

svassh said:


> Jackpot!


Exactly what I was thinking....only now he's got to spend some coin for all the stainless for the build out. It'll be sweet when it's finished though.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2019)

sunman76 said:


> Has anybody ever put windows in a warming box?


I have a buddy that fabricates boats and steel barges. I'll ask him......He will have some ideas.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 14, 2019)

a few updates


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2019)

Would be WAY cool if you put a small 5~8hp. engine on it so it would actually roll on the wheels to move it into place.....


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 14, 2019)

LOL yeah it rolls pretty easy, but do room for steering.  The front tires slide off for trailer mode.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 14, 2019)

Looks really neat. How do you have the stacks set up to keep the heat drawing through your cook chamber? Is that an air ride suspension you put under the rear axle?


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 15, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks really neat. How do you have the stacks set up to keep the heat drawing through your cook chamber? Is that an air ride suspension you put under the rear axle?



It is set up as a reverse flow, and the stacks are fake from the joint at the flange to the bottom.





HOLE NOT CUT IN TANK YET IN THIS PHOTO.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 15, 2019)

yep it will have air ride and a on board air system.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 15, 2019)

Very nice fabrication!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2019)

OK, here is what my buddy suggests:
Cut a frame plate for inside and out with the frame having 3/4"~1" overhang into the window opening. have your glass cut loose, about 1/8" gap all round. Stitch weld the inner frame. When it comes time to mount, drop the glass in with spacers to keep the gap even. apply high temp silicon in 2~3" lengths around the window, let harden (apply shallow though-just enough to hold the window in place). Remove the spacers, apply more silicone around entire window gap. install outer frame (tapped with machine screws).

You want the final silicone application to be raised about 1/16" above the glass for a good seal on the outside.

Of course, you would need to install the inner frame and tap the outer frame along with the heater box where the frame is to be installed prior to painting. Then install the window after painting.

Hope this helps


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 15, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> OK, here is what my buddy suggests:
> Cut a frame plate for inside and out with the frame having 3/4"~1" overhang into the window opening. have your glass cut loose, about 1/8" gap all round. Stitch weld the inner frame. When it comes time to mount, drop the glass in with spacers to keep the gap even. apply high temp silicon in 2~3" lengths around the window, let harden (apply shallow though-just enough to hold the window in place). Remove the spacers, apply more silicone around entire window gap. install outer frame (tapped with machine screws).
> 
> You want the final silicone application to be raised about 1/16" above the glass for a good seal on the outside.
> ...




GOOD SOUND ADVISE. THANK YOU!


----------

